# Blind shooter seeking general form training tips



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

first , let me commend you for attempting something that most sighted people, have a hard time with ! I fully understand your problem, as here, in Wisconsin, we have a few non-sighted archers that compete in the Badger State Games. not to sound condescending in any way,....they are amazing to watch shoot !.
I really cannot think of any training, process, other than what you most likey do already. that said, I assume you shoot with the assistance of a spotter ?.
about the only thing I can come up with, is to try to learn the "feel", of the alignment that within your body, that produces the best directional consistency. drills, that are somewhat similar to "blind baling" for a sighted archer, might work for you, to teach your body, the right alignment through the "muscle memory", that "blind baling" promotes.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

for someone that is more of the engineering mindset. I would consider a training aid that gave audible response either more or less louder maybe a changing tone where you have basically a reflector/sensor and a source. As the bow swings L/R it would give in increasing/decreasing tone based on how far away you're pointing. Getting into detail on something like this would require a different type discussion.

To me it sounds like you need to find a coach that can help you find your natural point of aim (NPA). This may require changing foot location be it spacing, angle to target, open/closed stance. Once this is established finding "center" will come more naturally. 

The idea is to find where you naturally aim when you draw and come to anchor. It's as easy as it sounds...draw, come to anchor and find where you point (a laser pointer mounted to the stabilizer will help your coach find your center)...let down, do it again, and again...you'll find a pattern. If your form hasn't been well tuned you may find that where you point after reaching anchor is significantly different from draw to draw. But once your form has settled, adjusting stance slightly to put the target in the middle of your "swing" isn't that difficult.

So, try this....

take your normal stance...
draw, come to anchor....hold---
now
swing to the left...hold a couple seconds
swing back to center...hold a couple seconds
swing to the right, hold a couple seconds
now back to center....hold a couple seconds- let down.

do this exercise to find out where you naturally come to center. adjust your stance--rotate left or right as if you're standing on a lazy Susan....get the target in the center of YOUR center.

You won't find the exact alignment in one session but with practice you'll find your natural point of aim and shrink the L/R issue.


----------



## snowshovler (Oct 15, 2011)

To add to Fury90flier's NPA you should start at the soles of your feet. The best way I was taught to set your base is w/o the bow. Walk round a bit and stop on the shooting line. The body alignment to the target doesn't matter. What does is you find the natural spacing your body wants when standing. Have a helper put lines of tape to mark where your feet are. This is just for comparison. Now close your eyes (no visual reference for the sighted) jump straight up with enough effort to get your feet into the air. Do this several times. See how your feet land between jumps. They will find a natural alignment to your legs. Mark this and set your feet and legs as the post jumps. This is your "plastic army man" stance and the base to build the NPA. Now on to shooting. Keep the stance and and do as Fury90 describes. When pivoting the stance be sure to rotate around the front foot and keep the alignment between feet. WHen I step to shoot i start a quick scan to see if my stance is good and mostly feel my feet. If they are out the rest will be junk.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Can you use a tactile aiming guide that has 2 points of contact instead of just one? You'd have one at the bow hand and one at the draw elbow. 

Make a device with a 4 foot long cross bar and extenders that project horizontally towards you to contact your bow hand and draw elbow. Place the device on a stand or tripod directly in front of you on the shooting line and line it up with the target.

Come to full draw and lean slightly into the device until your bow hand thumb and a specific spot on your draw elbow contact the extenders in the same spot.

This should give you much better repeatable accuracy both horizontally and vertically. And you can even make one that has vertical adjustability so you can shoot longer distances or at different height targets if you want.

I've attached a diagram to this post - I trust you have someone who can describe it to you.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I have seen an example of this used at the Badger State Games, by the non-sighted shooters. the one I saw had only the front point of contact for the bow hand. an assistant set it up for the shooter and the shooter then relied on the combination of foot position and standing location, to arrive at the same directional consistency, when a specific amount of pressure was felt at the point of contact.
good on you, for bringing this thumbnail !. when I saw it, it jarred my memory of seeing that, at the Games !.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

To assist with getting the OP the best answers, I am moving this to the coaches forum, but a link will remain for anyone else who wishes to help.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Stash said:


> Can you use a tactile aiming guide that has 2 points of contact instead of just one? You'd have one at the bow hand and one at the draw elbow.
> 
> Make a device with a 4 foot long cross bar and extenders that project horizontally towards you to contact your bow hand and draw elbow. Place the device on a stand or tripod directly in front of you on the shooting line and line it up with the target.
> 
> ...




Unfortunately no, the rules allow for only one point of contact with the aiming stand, not bigger than 2cm and anywhere between the back of the bow hand and the elbow. Thank you though.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Fury90flier said:


> for someone that is more of the engineering mindset. I would consider a training aid that gave audible response either more or less louder maybe a changing tone where you have basically a reflector/sensor and a source. As the bow swings L/R it would give in increasing/decreasing tone based on how far away you're pointing. Getting into detail on something like this would require a different type discussion.
> 
> To me it sounds like you need to find a coach that can help you find your natural point of aim (NPA). This may require changing foot location be it spacing, angle to target, open/closed stance. Once this is established finding "center" will come more naturally.
> 
> ...




I've seen RF aiming devices with changing frequencies as you approach or leave the target, but they seemed to be very difficult to calibrate (you obviously can't put the receiver in the center of the target, it needs to be out of your groups) but they are costly and while I think they used to be allowed in competition a few years ago I don't believe they are any more. 

I do have a pistol laser sight mounted to a stabilizer I use to help line up my stand initially (so a sighted person can see where I'm aiming when I'm in the stand), and using it as you described is something I didn't think of, I'm going to try this, thank you.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

ShootingBlind said:


> Unfortunately no, the rules allow for only one point of contact with the aiming stand, not bigger than 2cm and anywhere between the back of the bow hand and the elbow. Thank you though.


I wasn't aware it was against the rules. But I'm sure you could still use a 2-point-contact aimer as a training device to develop the "muscle memory" and consistency between your stance and upper body alignment. Far better than a broom handle across the back. (smile)

Something else you could incorporate into your shot sequence is to rest the lower limb of the bow somewhere specific on your left leg and learn to raise the bow straight up from that starting position. Adjust your stance and your aiming device accordingly. If your stance and hip position is consistent, that should give you a bit of help in the horizontal plane.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

ShootingBlind said:


> I've seen RF aiming devices with changing frequencies as you approach or leave the target, but they seemed to be very difficult to calibrate (you obviously can't put the receiver in the center of the target, it needs to be out of your groups) but they are costly and while I think they used to be allowed in competition a few years ago I don't believe they are any more.
> 
> I do have a pistol laser sight mounted to a stabilizer I use to help line up my stand initially (so a sighted person can see where I'm aiming when I'm in the stand), and using it as you described is something I didn't think of, I'm going to try this, thank you.


you're very welcome...keep us posted on what works for you

As to the RF aiming device...only use it for training- not actual shooting. The intent is basically draw exercises and finding your center. Being non sighted you're probably more aware of your body position than the rest of us...the aiming device should suite you well in identifying your center.

I'm wondering if a miniaturized laser listener would work. You could use it in reverse, apply a tone to the laser...as a carrier wave...center has say "middle c"- L/R would be an attenuation of that frequency.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Read the thread, its awesome that you are taking up this challenge as a non sighted archer. Absolutely GREAT! 

I am wondering if it is possible or legal to have a laser pointer attached to the bow or stab, and have it "tuned" to be sighted right at the bottom of the outer ring of the target at the distance of 20 yards just below the vertical line down from the x. Basically a pistol laser grip sight, the kind that would attach to the lower rail on a semi auto pistol. You could uses thumb or middle finger pressure to activate the laser, or leave it on all the time while shooting.
You could use a tripod and bow vice to get it set up. That way set up person would have it stable, and would not need to hold the bow doing this set up step, then double check with a tripod supporting your bow at full draw. 
Basically you could have a training aid, a sighted person, tell when you are in the zone of the bullseye, That way you would be lined up left right and vertical. 

There are also audible surveying and alignment tools but you would need to have something pinned on the target as a reflector.

OR use pin on 2" reflectors and a laser. This is assuming your shooting a 3 spot vegas face target.


----------



## Rick Smith38 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi there my name is Rick Smith, 
I coach at Louth Archers, Lincolnshire, England. One of my prote'ge's is a B 1 Visually Impaired Archer (Totally Blind).

As with you he initially had the problem of upper body movement that caused his arrows to fall any where in an arc from left of the Target to the right. 
As you also rightly say Bow hand has an Index, The Tactile Sight, that is Fixed.
Feet also have an Index foot position blocks, also fixed.
So movement of the upper body needed to be restricted or addressed.

The way I approached the problem was to initially (as his spotter) restrict his movement and line him/his arrow to the target. This gave him the confidence and knowledge that his arrows would hit the target.
Progressing from there, we went back to basics! We found that concentrating on his STANCE (the ensuring of foot position was correct) and SET (the knocking of the arrow, ensuring arrow position was good in the arrow rest [he uses a Biscuit type as used by some Compound Bows] prior to raising the Bow helped prepare him for the rest of the routine; RAISING THE BOW, LOCATING THE TACTILE SIGHT, THE DRAW, THE ANCHOR POINT, CONFIRMING THE BOW IS VERICAL FINALY THE RELEASE. 

The result is he now shoots with confidence, I do not touch him, he takes time in his preparation of Stance and Set so is comfortable, he raises the Bow locates the Sight, breaths in as he Draws the Bow holds his breath on reaching the anchor point, feels the bow is correctly positioned and releases the arrow. He hits the Target at least 54 times out of 60, which is better than some sighted archers?

I trust you will succeed and enjoy your archery. 
All in the Gold
Rick


----------

